# Windows 7 32 UND 64Bit mit der selben Lizenz installieren!?



## DeinSchicksal (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
ich habe eine Frage zu Windows 7:
Ist es möglich, die 32 Bit Version auf der einen und die 64 Bit Version auf einer anderen Partition zu installieren?
Ich möchte logischerweise die selbe Lizenz nutzen und ich weiß, dass dies bei Windows Vista möglich war.
Ich habs auch schon gegoogelt etc. aber selbst im Microsoftforum waren die Antworten mal so und mal so also irgenwie is das alles wiedersprüchlich... 

Mfg
Lars


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Oktober 2009)

Möglich ist es schon.


----------



## DeinSchicksal (26. Oktober 2009)

Aber nich vorgesehen/legal oder wie?
Hab nochmal bei MS nachgefragt, aber vor morgen werden die wohl nicht antworten 
Aber doof wärs schon...


----------



## Fate T.H (26. Oktober 2009)

Meines wissens nach ist es nicht erlaubt beide Versionen zeitgleich aktive zu haben mit nur einer Lizenz.


----------



## Axi (26. Oktober 2009)

Eine Lizens = Eine Windows Kopie auf einem Rechner installiert.

Sprich wenn du die 32Bitversion nutzt, dann darfst du nicht die 64Bit nutzen und umgekehrt. Um beide zu nutzen, brauchst du 2 Lizensen.


----------



## DeinSchicksal (26. Oktober 2009)

Was is das denn für ein Mist??


----------



## flipp (27. Oktober 2009)

Du hast vermutlich eh n Problem mit der aktivierung, wenn du die beiden Betriebssystem direkt hintereinander installierst. Da musst de dann vermutlich bei MS anrufen. Erzählst den halt ne geschichte das du n Virus drauf hattest blablabla, dann wird das schon hinhaun. Und wer arbeitet denn gleichzeitig mit 32 und 64 bit? Ich kann an einem Rechner nur mit einem OS Arbeiten 

Darf ich fragen warum du noch ein 32 Bit OS brauchst? Eigentlich funktionieren alle Programme soweit auch unter 64bit.


----------



## midnight (27. Oktober 2009)

Also Lizenztechnisch erlaubt ist es nicht - technisch gesehen aber kein Problem.
Ich glaub hier macht bald einer dicht (=

so far


----------



## Redbandit (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe/hatte ein Vista32 Ultimate UND ein XP Pro als Dualboot auf meinem Rechner.
jetzt werkelt weiterhin XPPro (wenn ichs mal brauche) und Win7 64 Ultimate als Dualboot...


----------



## DeinSchicksal (27. Oktober 2009)

@flipp:
Ich brauche das 32Bit OS u.a. für Battlefield 2, da das Online nur auf 32Bit läuft 

Naja..
Hier mal meine "alte" Anfrage an MS:

Ich:
Guten Tag,
ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir Windows 7 Home Premium beim Erscheinen zu kaufen.
Da ich einige 32Bit Programme bestitze, aber 4GB nutze, brauche ich 32 und 64Bit.
Bei Windows Vista gab es die Möglichkeit wenn man eine der beiden Versionen hatte, die andere nachzubestellen.
Nun frage ich mich, ob es diese Möglichkeit auch für Windows 7 geben wird.

MS:
Die Windows 7  Retailversionen beinhalten sowohl die 32bit Version als auch die 64bit Version. Sie haben schon jetzt die Möglichkeit diese Version im Microsoft Store vorzubestellen. Den Store finden Sie unter folgender Internetadresse:

http://emea.microsoftstore.com/DE/Microsoft/Windows

_____________
Da finde ich, kann man iwie herauslesen, dass wenn ich Retail kaufe, ich auch beide Versionen nutzen kann!?

Ich hab nochmal nachgehakt, weil ich ja sie SB Version meinte:
MS:
Leider gibt es bei Windows 7 SystemBuilder Produkten nicht mehr die Möglichkeit einen Datenträger nachzubestellen.
Hier muss die Entscheidung, ob die 32 Bit oder die 64 Bit Version benötigt wird, bereits beim Kauf getroffen werden. Sollten beide Versionen benötigt werden, so wäre auch der Kauf beider Versionen erforderlich.
Das Angebot, einen entsprechenden Datenträger nachzubestellen, besteht leider nicht mehr.
_____________
Das bezieht sich ja aber ausschließlich auf die SB Versionen..
Hmm.. mal sehen, hab noch ne Anfrage an MS geschickt..


----------



## taks (27. Oktober 2009)

Win 7 Prof. ist es soweit ich weiss möglich etwas wie ne Virtuelle XP-Maschine laufen zu lassen..
Mit dem sollte das eigentlich laufen.


----------



## DeinSchicksal (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ja durchaus ein Windows XP..
Ich wollte das aber nicht nutzen, da 7 ja wohl besser ist/sein soll..
Ich könnte das notfalls auch mit XP und 7 machen, will ich aber eig nich


----------



## DPr (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich sitz hier vor einer System Builder Win7 64Bit Version. Und darauf läuft auch BF2 problemlos. 
Gibt einige Programme, die nicht mehr unter 64Bit laufen, aber Spiele laufen eher gut.


----------



## Fate T.H (28. Oktober 2009)

DeinSchicksal schrieb:


> MS:
> Die Windows 7  Retailversionen beinhalten sowohl die 32bit Version als auch die 64bit Version. Sie haben schon jetzt die Möglichkeit diese Version im Microsoft Store vorzubestellen. Den Store finden Sie unter folgender Internetadresse:
> 
> http://emea.microsoftstore.com/DE/Microsoft/Windows
> ...



Also du interpretierst hier etwas gewaltig falsch.
Da steht nur klar und deutlich das in der Retailversion 2 Datenträger beiliegen.
Dies bietet dir nur die möglichkeit die Architekture zu wechseln falls du dich mal umentscheiden solltest zwischen 32-Bit und 64-Bit
ohne dir wie bei OEM/SB Version für xxx € noch eine Version kaufen zu müssen.
Du darfst nach wie vor nur eine Version mit dem beiliegenden Key aktive haben,
denn wie schon gesagt wurde besitzt du nur eine Lizenz die auch nur für einmal Windows gilt.
Für mehere Windowssysteme musst du auch mehere Lizensen aka Keys besitzen.




taks schrieb:


> Win 7 Prof. ist es soweit ich weiss möglich etwas wie ne Virtuelle XP-Maschine laufen zu lassen..
> Mit dem sollte das eigentlich laufen.



Der XP-Mode bietet aber keine Direct3D Beschleunigung da hier nur eine 2D-Karte simuliert wird.


----------



## DeinSchicksal (28. Oktober 2009)

Joa..
ich warte jetzt einfach was Microsoft sagt..
BF2 mag ja laufen, aber kannst du damit auch Online Spielen? Bei Vista wurde man mit 64Bit immer sofort gekickt!


----------



## Der Maniac (28. Oktober 2009)

Dann lag das an deinem System! Ich habe hier auf nem anderen Rechner noch Vista Business x64 laufen, BF2 drauf, kann überall online spielen, kein Problem! Sämmtliche Mods funktionieren (AIX 2.0, Prj. Reality, Sandbox, usw...)  
Mit welcher begründung wurdest du denn gekickt? "Dissallowed Program/Driver XXXXXX"? Dann hätte ich mal geguckt ob du irgendwelche Programme draufhattest, die das auslösen (Fraps, Evga Precision usw.) 
Aber funktionieren tut BF2 auch unter 64 Bit einwandfrei! Das sind halt die eigenarten des Spiels wenn es hier und da mal nicht geht...^^


----------



## DeinSchicksal (28. Oktober 2009)

LOL
Komisch, mit Vista Home Premium x64 gings nich.. und bei nem Kumpel auch nicht, daher haben wir beide XP installiert xD
Begründung...puhh ka^^ müsste ich Vista x64 mal wieder starten


----------

